# Very Low sound on Acer Aspire 4710 laptop



## topnotch (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi!!!

I have a Acer aspire 4710 laptop in which the sound is inaudible. My laptop contains Realtek HD audio in it so i tried to update the drivers for the same by downloading the drivers from the Realtek website but while running the setup file got error message stating (Install Realtek HD Audio driver failure !! [Error Code: 0xE0000227])

Can any one help me!!!

Regards


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried the drivers from here: http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_4710.html

There are a few suggestions that might help here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/failure-in-realteck-audio-driver-installation-271979.html

Pauldo

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------

